# PHP for non-web applications



## tuxfan (Jul 6, 2005)

PHP is too good for web-applications and it was specifically made for it.

But how good is it for non-web applications? Applications may be platform independant or platform specific.

Say for example, is PHP with MySQL really good for something like Inventory Control or Accounting package?


----------



## alib_i (Jul 6, 2005)

if you simply need database management, why go for PHP.
MySQL is enough... and there are windows applications which can do the job of adding/editing data in the database.
what dya say?

-----
alibi


----------



## kalpik (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi!

Well i hevent tried coding stand-alone PHP application as of yet but i hear they r pretty good and work same as the web interface ones.

Regards,

Kalpik


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 7, 2005)

The question here is not about the availability of alternatives. Question here is about PHP.

Can PHP do it? And is it good enough for that purpose?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Tuxfan .. Php is a scripting language .. ie server side scripting language .. If you remove the server itself how will it work ?  .. 
You wont use a Apache to host your accounting package wont you ..


----------



## cheetah (Jul 8, 2005)

lol rite said shahab


----------



## kalpik (Jul 8, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hey Tuxfan .. Php is a scripting language .. ie server side scripting language .. If you remove the server itself how will it work ?  ..
> You wont use a Apache to host your accounting package wont you ..



Hi! 
Tuxfan is talking about phpgtk. it runs without apache to the best of my knowledge!


----------



## kalpik (Jul 8, 2005)

From *gtk.php.net

What is PHP-GTK?

PHP-GTK is an extension for the PHP programming language that implements language bindings for GTK+. It provides an object-oriented interface to GTK+ classes and functions and greatly simplifies writing *client-side* cross-platform *GUI applications.*


----------



## Deep (Jul 8, 2005)

hmm i think using for non-web aplications is not a good idea because for that VB is much bettter...

No need to install any extra stuff..just install the appplcation and get the things wokring...

where if u make it in php, you need to install web server or whatever third party pack comes with php mysql and + client needs to take care of server software update i.e. apache, php etc...and thats the worst part...

and PHP or any server side language is slow compared to applications made in vb etc..coz it doesnt need to check the stuff on server, so process is faster...and easier...

Deep


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 9, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hey Tuxfan .. Php is a scripting language .. ie server side scripting language .. If you remove the server itself how will it work ?  ..
> You wont use a Apache to host your accounting package wont you ..



 Of course I know that. But when PCQL can have phpBB on its machines, why can it not have other PHP applications? Just a thought.

Alternatively, what if there is an intranet and the package is at the server with data entry being done from nods? How's that? Fairly possible with PHP? All that the nods require is a browser. In that case, we don't even need php-gtk. (Thank you kalpik for mentioning about php-gtk).



			
				Deep said:
			
		

> hmm i think using for non-web aplications is not a good idea because for that VB is much bettter...


Of course, VB is a far better alternative and even in my nightmares I will not think about making an accounting package in PHP  But I didn't intend to find the best alternative for a particular job. *The question is about the possibilities with PHP and about PHP's capacity*.

*Is it possible to make good enough non-web applications with PHP?*

I am not even a newbie when it comes to PHP. I want to know more about it and hence this question. Don't make fun of me


----------



## Deep (Jul 9, 2005)

yes, you can make these kind of applications using php, infact there are applications also...

I am also using php based partial accounting application which manages kind of accounts, billing etc...

basically we just have to play with the database and code..so there shouldnt be any problems at all...

Deep


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 30, 2005)

I recently went to BMC (Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation) office for Birth Certificates of my daughters. Lo and behold!! They have the same setup as I was thinking. They use a browser to access their database which is located somewhere on their servers!!

Only difference being they use asp and not php.


----------

